# [gedit] Erreur de segmentation (gspell)

## pti-rem

Bonsoir,

gedit-3.22.1 me pose un problème d'erreur de segmentation. La version gedit-3.27.90::gnome-next n'arrange rien.

```
rem@n73sm ~ $ emerge -pv gedit

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] app-editors/gedit-3.22.1::gentoo  USE="introspection python spell {-test} -vala" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5 -python3_4 -python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_5 -python3_4 -python3_6" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB
```

```
rem@n73sm ~ $ gedit

Erreur de segmentation

rem@n73sm ~ $
```

Ce qui ne l'empêche pas de se lancer depuis la ligne de commandes.

Par contre, le lancement pour ouvrir un simple fichier texte sur mon bureau Xfce4 ne marche plus.

Je peux le voir essayer de s'ouvrir et cela se termine aussitôt.

Si je fais un copier / coller d'un de mes fichiers texte qui ne s'ouvre pas, la copie s'ouvre normalement.

Ça semble propre au Bureau ; Des fichiers textes s'ouvrent correctement depuis Thunar ; sauf ceux du Bureau ; c'est apparemment le même comportement.

Et non ! Je crée un nouveau fichier dans un dossier quelconque depuis Thunar (Créer un document / Fichier vide) ;

J'enregistre ce document vide. Et je ne peux plus l'ouvrir. J'en fait une copie et maintenant elle ne s'ouvre pas non plus.

Je recommence avec un autre fichier où je saisis quelques lettres, l'original sauvegardé ne s'ouvre plus mais la copie oui.

Si j'ouvre cette copie et que je la sauvegarde sans faire de modification alors elle ne s'ouvre plus...

```
[163385.616329] gedit[18132]: segfault at 7fac8a303880 ip 00007faca2459c58 sp 00007fffca7c9b80 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.5200.3[7faca2410000+111000]

[164559.145306] gedit[19964]: segfault at 10 ip 00007fd9d1855030 sp 00007fff526aae48 error 4 in libdbus-1.so.3.14.11[7fd9d1829000+44000]

[165325.483761] gedit[25575]: segfault at 10 ip 00007f7f079bc030 sp 00007ffd56e4d998 error 4 in libdbus-1.so.3.14.11[7f7f07990000+44000]

[165342.187787] gedit[25593]: segfault at 7f60f9610880 ip 00007f6111734c58 sp 00007ffe15ad2060 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.5200.3[7f61116eb000+111000]

[165362.821783] gedit[25617]: segfault at 7ff413ffe880 ip 00007ff42c18bc58 sp 00007fff48f760e0 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.5200.3[7ff42c142000+111000]

[165378.395044] gedit[25631]: segfault at 10 ip 00007f345f5bd030 sp 00007fff9e6c61c8 error 4 in libdbus-1.so.3.14.11[7f345f591000+44000]

[165464.697362] gedit[25772]: segfault at 10 ip 00007f9bdc19f030 sp 00007ffccb84a9f8 error 4 in libdbus-1.so.3.14.11[7f9bdc173000+44000]

[165466.422789] gedit[25782]: segfault at 10 ip 00007f73c12e4030 sp 00007ffec370d618 error 4 in libdbus-1.so.3.14.11[7f73c12b8000+44000]

[165468.010959] gedit[25790]: segfault at 10 ip 00007feef418a030 sp 00007ffdf2358238 error 4 in libdbus-1.so.3.14.11[7feef415e000+44000]

[165733.986443] gedit[26160]: segfault at 10 ip 00007f2c0a5ab030 sp 00007fff226cbc68 error 4 in libdbus-1.so.3.14.11[7f2c0a57f000+44000]

[165735.284726] gedit[26186]: segfault at 10 ip 00007f0ccf7a5030 sp 00007ffdf27efa48 error 4 in libdbus-1.so.3.14.11[7f0ccf779000+44000]

[165768.030172] gedit[26218]: segfault at 10 ip 00007f68920ca030 sp 00007ffeae59bfb8 error 4 in libdbus-1.so.3.14.11[7f689209e000+44000]

[166316.187950] nf_conntrack: default automatic helper assignment has been turned off for security reasons and CT-based  firewall rule not found. Use the iptables CT target to attach helpers instead.

[166488.878223] gedit[20395]: segfault at 10 ip 00007f804d67c030 sp 00007fffb0763908 error 4 in libdbus-1.so.3.14.11[7f804d650000+44000]

[166532.493768] gedit[20414]: segfault at 7f05abde7880 ip 00007f05c7efdc58 sp 00007fff728d48a0 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.5200.3[7f05c7eb4000+111000]

[167013.155626] gedit[20909]: segfault at 7efd14aac880 ip 00007efd24bafc58 sp 00007fff0aa5c310 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.5200.3[7efd24b66000+111000]

[167440.408964] gedit[12996]: segfault at 7fe981386880 ip 00007fe999488c58 sp 00007fff7d199cf0 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.5200.3[7fe99943f000+111000]

[167986.594329] gedit[13541]: segfault at 7efe75cc5880 ip 00007efe8ddc7c58 sp 00007ffd43838c90 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.5200.3[7efe8dd7e000+111000]

[168424.345763] gedit[14081]: segfault at 7fc45d841880 ip 00007fc475942c58 sp 00007fffdf1b95c0 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.5200.3[7fc4758f9000+111000]

[168796.816914] gedit[14436]: segfault at 7f5f5e2ac880 ip 00007f5f763f1c58 sp 00007ffe65b01d50 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.5200.3[7f5f763a8000+111000]

[169127.152004] gedit[14718]: segfault at 7f6c8bbe4880 ip 00007f6ca7d95c58 sp 00007ffd0cf8cd50 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.5200.3[7f6ca7d4c000+111000]
```

Il est fait référence à libdbus et à libglib. Mon système a été mis à jour récemment mais ça fait un bon petit moment que ça dure ce petit problème.

Pour un fichier texte qui ne veut pas s'ouvrir avec clic droit puis " Ouvrir avec « Éditeur de texte » " je peux le glisser sur un gedit ouvert.

C'est peut-être un problème connu ou alors il y a un couac dans ma Gentoo.

Il faudrait peut-être que je réinstalle les "Dependencies" et les "Runtime Dependencies" ; Je ne fais pas bien la différence. (https://gentoobrowse.randomdan.homeip.net/packages/app-editors/gedit)

Je ne sais pas encore en faire la liste à donner à emerge et je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit la meilleure idée... Mais c'est tout ce qui me vient. ?)

Merci pour votre aide  :Smile: 

Qu'est-ce que j'ai bien pu faire encore ?

Je suis en profil [16]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop (stable) *

```
n73sm ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.3.19 (python 3.5.4-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.25-r10, 4.9.76-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.76-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2670QM_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:    12210276 total,    551844 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 11 Feb 2018 11:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 3a5f309bb7f14dbd53e8ef635214938a76aeb02e

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.29.1 p3) 2.29.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14-r1::gentoo, 3.5.4-r1::gentoo, 3.6.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.34.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.12::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r2::gentoo, 1.15.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.29.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo, 6.4.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.13::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r10::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

fkmclane

    location: /var/lib/layman/fkmclane

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

gnome

    location: /var/lib/layman/gnome

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

jorgicio

    location: /var/lib/layman/jorgicio

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

mv

    location: /var/lib/layman/mv

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

sublime-text

    location: /var/lib/layman/sublime-text

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php7.1/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.1/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.1/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=4 --load-average=4.0 --keep-going --with-bdeps=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4 -l8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aes alsa amd64 avx berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode examples exif fam fdk flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk handbook iconv jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell sse sse2 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tcpd tiff tools truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x265 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2 ax203" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr-FR fr en-US en en-GB de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="dav auth_pam fancyindex geoip fastcgi uwsgi gzip rewrite autoindex charset proxy" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22 ruby23" SANE_BACKENDS="hp hp3500 hp3900 hp4200 hp5400 hp5590 snapscan hpsj5s canon canon630u canon_dr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel nvidia" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash battery multiload-nandhp power xmonad" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Last edited by pti-rem on Tue Feb 13, 2018 10:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pti-rem

Je viens de remarquer que le fait de cocher ou décocher le greffon "Correcteur orthographique" faisait planter gedit (il est tué) et que si je laisse décoché ce greffon - car c'est quand même pris en compte, je retrouve la faculté d'ouvrir tous mes documents en texte brut.

Du coup, comme le correcteur est en dernier dans la liste des coches, j'ai décoché tous les greffons pour mon essai au niveau des paramètres de gedit.

Le correcteur qui était utilisé du fait du drapeau USE spell doit être dans un de ces deux paquets ou les deux :

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Unmerging (1 of 2) app-text/gspell-1.4.2...
> 
> >>> Unmerging (2 of 2) dev-libs/libpeas-1.20.0-r1...

 

Qui ont été supprimés quand j'ai désinstallé gedit puis fait un emerge --depclean -av (un autre test, pour trouver les dépendances directes inutiles)

Il doit y avoir peut être moyen de les avoir dans une autre version ; Je ne sais pas pour ce soir.

Je suis bien content  :Smile:  d'avoir retrouvé gedit et être arrivé à faire un début de diagnostic.

```
rem@n73sm ~ $ gedit

rem@n73sm ~ $
```

J'ai de la chance je trouve ; les erreurs de segmentation c'est pas mon truc.

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Alors, les erreurs de segmentation, çà peut venir de tout et n'importe quoi.

Déjà il faut voir :

 - si ce crash est reproductible à l'envie

 - que cela n'arrive qu'avec ce logiciel

 - que tu n'as pas de problème ailleurs (faire un memtest pour s'en assurer)

Si tout ceci est vérifié, alors on passe à l'étape suivante : recompiler les paquest concernés

avec les les symboles de debug et installer gdb. https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Debugging_with_GDB

 ajouter "-ggdb" à tes CFLAGS et CXXFLAGS

 ajouter "splitdebug" à tes FEATURES

 recompiler les paquets en question avec FEATURES="nostrip" : dans ton cas, gedit, glib, et dbus et peut-être d'autres en fonction de la backtrace ci-dessous

 installer sys-devel/gdb

 lancer gedit dans gdb, et essayer de reproduire le crash

 lorsque le crash a eu lieu, dans gdb, lancer la commande bt pour obtenir une backtrace

À partir de là, en fonction des informations obtenues, on peut essayer de trouver une explication et/ou

un bug correspondant upstream. Le truc, c'est que si çà se trouve, le bug a déjà été trouvé, rapporté et

corrigé dans les versions suivantes qui n'ont peut-être pas encore atteint gentoo, mais pour le savoir,

il faut tout de même se taper tout le boulot ci-dessus  :Smile: 

----------

## pti-rem

Salut netfab

Merci pour ta réponse qui explique bien comment je pourrais faire pour aller plus loin ; Comme tu le dis c'est « du boulot à se taper »

C'est comme "soulever la couverture" ou plutôt "se lancer dans la spéléo" pour les métaphores. Le temps me manque.

Tes explications sont claires et peuvent s'appliquer à d'autres cas. Une recherche « erreur de segmentation » pourra aider.

Pour le préalable, je ne suis pas en condition pour faire un memtest de 12G vu l'importance négligeable pour moi de ce problème.

Je n'ai vu aucun autre segfault - je ne me rappelle d'aucun autre, mon système est stable ; autant que je le vois.

Mon utilisation de gedit est vraiment très basique, je n'ai nullement besoin du correcteur.

Donc ma balance est faite : le temps s'occupera de cette petite affaire, du moins j'espère.

Je ne sais pas si d'autres personnes ont le même mauvais comportement du greffon correcteur de gedit.

J'ai lu et relu et dormi par dessus. Merci encore  :Smile: 

----------

